

Bitcoin competitor - frrp
http://www.economist.com/blogs/schumpeter/2013/12/bitcoin

======
ecto
This is not a competitor. Is is centralized.

~~~
sentenza
This is not serious analysis. It is The Economist.

Let's say I have changed my opinion on that particular publication since
subscribing a few years ago.

